# hi there,



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

hi there, I am thrilled about halloween this year as I have been since I was was two. just ran across this site and I can't wait to try out all the great ideas that are out there. cant believe there are so many creepy people out there. LOVE IT. I am not alone.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!

Where are you? I'm out in the far western fringes of suburbia in the Fox River Valley!

There are lots of creative people here - just jump in and start posting!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Creepy people is an understatement. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

*south side Chicago*

I'm on the southwest side of Chicago (go Sox!!! even though I'm a Cubs fan) not too many scary houses in my neck of the woods. moved out here 6yrs ago from the north side ( hence being a Cubs fan) started spookifiying the house for halloween and now the "Joneses" are trying to keep up. hopefully one day our block will be as grusome as Elm street.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi, welcome to the forum! You're just in time to join us for the mad rush getting ready. lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here, enjoy the mad rush!! lol


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Nancj said:


> I'm on the southwest side of Chicago (go Sox!!! even though I'm a Cubs fan) not too many scary houses in my neck of the woods. moved out here 6yrs ago from the north side ( hence being a Cubs fan) started spookifiying the house for halloween and now the "Joneses" are trying to keep up. hopefully one day our block will be as grusome as Elm street.


Are you over by Midway? 

Our last lab was named Wrigley, LOL. We love the Cubbies - I used to live up on Belmont and Broadway many moons ago... However, I'm a Chicago fan and love all of our teams. I went to the second to last game at old Comisky. 

And I LOVE the Bears!!!!!!!! I finished making a fleece Bears blanket yesterday for today's game.

Anyway, great to have another Chicagoan on board!!!!!!!!!  Post some pics of your haunt !


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome! You'll love all of the ideas you get from this forum. 

Even though I have lived in the Atlanta area for 15 years, I will always consider myself a Chicago girl. That's where I got my love for all things Halloween. I would move back in a minute if I could. I'm originally from Mount Prospect. Going up there in one more week to get my fall fix before my crazy decorating starts for Halloween. 

Can anyone on this board throw me ideas of other great places to visit relating to Halloween while I'm up there?


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

You are NOT alone in your love for this holiday!
Second only to Christmas in sales receipts. People spend about 5 billion yearly on Halloween.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

South Chicago suburbs here, too.  Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o &welcome


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome, from us down south!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum NancJ!
Make yourself at home!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

You will like it here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings!

You can check out anytime you want, but you can never leave!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are freaks. I LOVE IT! I think I will enjoy my stay here. Thanx everyone.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to the number one site for Creepy People!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey and welcome....


----------

